# stabalizer



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Could work for ya.

One of my best indoor set-ups was a v-bar system where all the stabs. were 12in or less and I didnt use much weight at all.


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Shoot it and see what happens. Everyone is different, look at Reo, with like 14 or 16 or some crazy amount of weight out front, not everyone can do that! Ya gotta do what works for you! That might just be the ticket for you.


----------

